# Disque dur mort... Comment trasnférer Ipod sur nouveau PC ?



## kanette5 (20 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Je suis nouvelle et parfaitement novice...:love:
Le disque dur de mon PC vient de me lacher...
J'ai donc fait installer un nouveau disque dur. 
Savez-vous comment je peux, après avoir réinstallé Itunes, récupérer les morceaux qui sont dans mon Ipod et les mettre dans ma bibliothèque ???
Merci de vos conseils  et bonne nuit !!!
Kanette qui n'y connait rien....


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Août 2008)

Je suis pas sur, mais si tu synchronise, ça copie pas les musiques qui sont sur ton iPod vers iTunes? Et après, tu peux pas les ré-envoyer vers ton iPod?

À vérifier tout de même! J'ai pas envie que tu perds toutes tes musiques!


----------



## Giru (21 Août 2008)

Ne surtout pas synchroniser iTunes non! C'est une mauvaise idée!

Vu que tu as un nouveau disque dur, iTunes a du créer une nouvelle bibliothèque. Et les iPod sont synchronisés sur une bibliothèque, or celle de ton ancien disque dur n'existe plus. Donc iTunes va vouloir écraser tout ce qu'il y a sur ton iPod pour remplacer par la nouvelle bibliothèque qu'il a créé (mais comme tu as tout perdu, y aura plus rien sur ton iPod).

La solution est de brancher ton iPod mais ne PAS le synchroniser dans iTunes. A la place, tu télécharges un programmes gratuit qui s'appelle SyncTunes et qui permet de récupérer tout le contenu d'un iPod.

Une fois ça fait, tu remets toute ta musique sous iTunes et là tu peux à nouveau synchroniser ton iPod (et ça va prendre du temps parce que iTunes va quand même écraser tout ce qu'il y a sur ton iPod pour remplacer par sa nouvelle bibliothèque).

Voilà


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Tu peux utiliser yalipod pour copier les musiques qui sont sur ton ipod vers ton nouveaux disque dur!!!


----------



## Arlequin (21 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser* yalipod* pour copier les musiques qui sont sur ton ipod vers ton nouveaux disque dur!!!


 

marche pas 

par contre yamipod marche bien


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Oui yamipod

Pardon


----------



## Snowman51 (25 Août 2008)

Que faire quand on a un PC et un Ipod Touch?? Vu que Yamipod ne fonctionne ni avec itouch ni iphone???


----------



## jcmathias (11 Septembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> marche pas
> 
> par contre yamipod marche bien


Hello,
Est ce que ca marche dans mon cas. je n'ai plus de mac donc toutes les musiques de mon ipod (3500) n'y sont plus. j'aimerais savoir si je peux d'une manière ou d'une autre les récupérer et les copier sur mon pc.

Peux tu m'aider ?

Merci,


----------



## Arlequin (12 Septembre 2009)

jcmathias a dit:


> Hello,
> Est ce que ca marche dans mon cas. je n'ai plus de mac donc toutes les musiques de mon ipod (3500) n'y sont plus. j'aimerais savoir si je peux d'une manière ou d'une autre les récupérer et les copier sur mon pc.
> 
> Peux tu m'aider ?
> ...



c'est l'utilité de yamipod en effet


----------



## kwina (10 Janvier 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> marche pas
> 
> par contre yamipod marche bien


eeee ton yamipood sa fonctionne seulement sur mac ou sur pc aussi???


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue

en cliquant sur mon lien, tu aurais pu lire ceci: 

YamiPod is a freeware application to efficiently manage your iPod under Mac OS X, *Windows* and Linux. 

j'dis ça comme ça hein


----------

